# how to charge your kindle?



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

Do you have a Kindle but you know how to charge your kindle?
For charging your kindle, you must have to connect the kindle to the power cable. After that, you must connect the power adapter at the opposite end of the power cable into a wall outlet.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Correct. Plug the Kindle into the cable/cord first, then plug the cable/cord into the wall outlet.


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you sure that this is in the right order?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Positive. All rechargeable devices should be done this way.
If you plug the cord into the wall first, the charging end is "hot", and it's a rude shock to the device if you plug it in while hot.
Attach the device first, then plug into the wall. Always.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

hamerfan said:


> Positive. All rechargeable devices should be done this way.
> If you plug the cord into the wall first, the charging end is "hot", and it's a rude shock to the device if you plug it in while hot.
> Attach the device first, then plug into the wall. Always.


Well, I've never done it this way, I've had three Kindle and none of them have ever had a problem. Knock on wood but I'm not going to worry about something that's never been a problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with HL. . . . .my charger pretty much stays plugged in and I put the kindle or phone on it when one of 'em needs a charge.  Never been a problem.


----------



## Grandma Mazur (Apr 15, 2013)

That's me too....mine stays plugged in the wall and I just plug it in when I'm ready.  It has it'w own spot....same for the blackberry (that I have to have for work), my Android tablet and my Android phone.  I do all the same way.  Too lazy to think about doing it any other way ...never had a problem that I know of.

However, thanks to the OP for the info....always good to learn something.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm with HL, Ann, and Grandma. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Me 7th. My power adapter is always plugged in and waits for the kindle to be plugged in. I do this with everything, Ipad, Ipad mini, Microsoft Surface, phones, etc - never had a problem.

Steve


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm with the lazy brigade - I always leave my various chargers plugged into the wall and just connect the devices as necessary. It never occurred to me to do it any other way ...


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess you can just call me anal,  
I spent a career in the engineering department of television stations. Been around lots of electrical equipment all my life. Even though almost everyone I know leaves their charger plugged in and attaches their device to it, there is just no way I could ever do it that way.
I'm glad it works for everyone else.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> Correct. Plug the Kindle into the cable/cord first, then plug the cable/cord into the wall outlet.


  You are entitled to your opinion, and it may even be an "expert" opinion....but.....since the manual doesn't mention any specific order of plugging, I will continue in my normal, easy-going, lazy charge procedure.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I've always charged things the way the OP suggests, but I've never known of anyone who's had any problems doing it the other way.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess my K1, K2, K3, DX, OFire and HDFire have all had rude awakenings, same with my cell phone.


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

hamerfan said:


> Correct. Plug the Kindle into the cable/cord first, then plug the cable/cord into the wall outlet.


What I think, you are right.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I worked in the high-tech electronics industry for 35+ years, and my opinion is that it doesn't make any difference whether or not one plugs the cord into the charger before or after connecting to the wall socket. How would connecting the cable to a charger already in the wall socket be any different than plugging your Kindle into a live USB connector on your computer?

The downside of leaving the charger plugged into the wall socket (or power plug in your car) is that it continues to draw power even though your device is not connected to it. Minimal, but a power drain nonetheless.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Or how would it be different from using a charging stand that many companies will sell you for their own devices?  Apple has a charging stand; I had a charging stand for an older phone....  Or a docking station that both charges and lets you play music through a speaker system.  Should one leave those unplugged, put the device in and then plug the station in?

I'm in the lazy brigade.  Bring me data and I might reconsider....

Interesting, though; I never thought there was an issue of any kind.  Learn something every day on KBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

kindlematt said:


> Are you sure that this is in the right order?


Why not, you try yourself?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I doubt this qualifies as "hard data", but here's a link:

http://www.ehow.com/how_8490528_charge-battery-kindle.html

FWIW, I'm not trying to change anyone's habits. A question was asked and I answered.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, I think it's interesting.  I never thought it mattered....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting; the link cites Amazon at 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_k3start_power?nodeId=200505460&#powerup

Buried in the Amazon help page is this:
Micro-USB/power port: Attach the USB cord that came with your Kindle into the micro-USB/power port and into the Kindle power adapter. Plug the adapter into a U.S.-compatible electrical outlet to charge the battery.

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry if I'm belaboring a point, but the reverse is true as well.
When the device is done charging, unplug the cord from the wall/computer first, then unplug the device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure I'll change my habits, but now, instead of thinking of it as charging my Kindle, I'll think of it as giving it a little electro-shock therapy.....  

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am in the lazy brigade too.  I have 2 charging places for my kindle. 
Though I did learn one thing last week, do not plug a kindle and 2 cell phones into a usb hub on one wall plug.  Use separate chargers.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I emailed a buddy of mine who has spent years designing charging circuits (as well as state-of-the-art microwave equipment). His response was that he could envision a poor charger design that might have a voltage that is too high without a load on it. Then it's possible that the filter cap would put excess voltage into the load when the device is plugged in. However, any competent design would have a bleed resistor so that the cap did not charge up with leakage through the regulator.

He goes on to say that he doesn't worry about it, and leaves all his chargers plugged into the wall and then connects the devices as needed.

So the situation as I see it is:

A. Do you trust that the circuit designer was competent?, and/or
B. Do you trust that the bean counters haven't decided that they can save a few bucks per ten thousand units by eliminating some parts that aren't absolutely necessary for basic functioning?

After being in the business for many years, I would have no great confidence in the quality of any generic bargain-basement no-name charger, but probably would trust Amazon or Apple or other chargers with a known brand on them (even though they might be made by the same people that make generic chargers, they could be made to quite different specs.

So I've modified my position somewhat. If you want to be ultra-cautious, then connect the device to the charger before plugging it into the mains or your car power plug. 

If you're a trusting soul (or lazy, as I am), then do whatever you find convenient.

Mike


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

stevene9 said:


> Me 7th. My power adapter is always plugged in and waits for the kindle to be plugged in. I do this with everything, Ipad, Ipad mini, Microsoft Surface, phones, etc - never had a problem.
> 
> Steve


It is a very nice that you don't face any problem. Would you please share your experience with us?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sueracs said:


> It is a very nice that you don't face any problem. Would you please share your experience with us?


I think several of us have shared our experiences. . . . . I routinely leave the power adapters mostly plugged in and then plug in the device to the leading cord. Heck, they make all kinds of devices nowadays that are _designed_ to corral the cords, leaving them plugged in and have them all handy for the various devices.

I have been doing it this way for years. . . . since my first kindle 5 years ago, and with phones and laptops even before that. . .probably at least 10 years total. I have NEVER had a device fail prematurely because of this pattern.

I confess, I'm not sure where you're going with the question?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't see how it could matter. It's a conduit for power. What difference does it make whether you attach the left end or the right end first? Isn't that like saying that it matters whether you attach a hose to the faucet or the sprinkler first?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess. . . . .and mind you this is only a guess. . . .that if there's a spark at connection -- not a thing that happens very often in my experience -- it is arguably better that the spark occur between the plug/brick and the wall socket, than between the micro USB connector and the device.

But I wouldn't think that would be much of an issue unless you have questionable house wiring.

It also occurred to me that if the cord is already plugged in, the connection is immediately 'live' to the device. If you plug it into the wall last thing, then, arguably, it takes a couple extra micro seconds to get through the plug -- which probably has some sort of transformer or electronic converter to take it from mains current/voltage to what the device can use -- and maybe that would be _just enough_ to protect the device from a surge.

But I'm still not going to worry about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A little electro-shock therapy can be a good thing...


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

The spark will cause the same surge whether it is at the wall or at the kindle.  It would only matter if there is a zenode or resistor between the wall and kindle in the charge cord.  I doubt there is.  My opinion is that it doesn't matter the order that the device is plugged in.  Wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Playing devil's advocate here to the "spark" debate...

If you take most people's approach, and plug the power supply into the mains first, then if a spark does occur, the resulting spike discharges harmlessly.

If you take the OP's approach, and your Kindle is on the cable before you plug it in, the resulting spike goes into your Kindle... 

I'm in the "life's too short to worry about it" camp.


----------



## Grandma Mazur (Apr 15, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess. . . . .and mind you this is only a guess. . . .that if there's a spark at connection -- not a thing that happens very often in my experience -- it is arguably better that the spark occur between the plug/brick and the wall socket, than between the micro USB connector and the device.
> 
> But I wouldn't think that would be much of an issue unless you have questionable house wiring.
> 
> ...


Actually this was mentioned by my engineer hubby.....and he does it device first then wall.....I do it the opposite....But I do have a dock for my cell phone so that's the only way it would work for that. I really think there must be something to this (or maybe it USED to be a problem and modern tech has improved?) because more than one person seems to think this way. Oh well, I think it's quite an interesting thread....I have this picture now of all of us going to plug in our "stuff" and doing a double - take...


----------

